# cauliflower



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Wanting to expand my cauliflower cookery with your favorite ways.  

I just might have to change my user name to mapetitechou-fleur.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Although I love califlower, I don't find many ways to use it in the restaurants where I have worked. Every once in awhile the chef will let me run caramelized califlower as a side for a dish, or a califlower puree (mix it with mashed potatoes for a little body, and allow the califlower to drain though cheesecloth to remove excess liquid). But my favorite way to serve califlower is as a soup. It makes a great chilled soup for summer, garnished with dill, but I really like it hot, served with a garnish of butter poached lobster or crabmeat.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Cauliflower soup is probably the best way to go, being so versatile.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

A simple, tasty cauliflower fave at my house:

Heat olive oil in a pot. Add 1-2 cloves minced garlic. Just as the garlic starts to brown, add 3-4 c cauliflower florets. Add salt, pepper, pinch of oregano, a couple tablespoons water, juice of half a lemon. You can also add a T of butter if you'd like.

Cover pot. 15 minutes over medium heat, stirring occasionally, till tender. It's the only cauliflower my daughter has requested thirds on.


----------



## rjhunt (Jul 1, 2001)

Cauliflower gratin is a great side dish as well.


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

Was kinda into Greek food this weekend. I made a bunch of dishes to go along with a leg of lamb. One of the recipes that caught my eye was a steamed cauliflower that was dipped in a batter of flour and egg yolk and deep fried then served hot with a garlic sauce.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

cauliflower polanaise, or cauliflower mornay, both are good.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

MaryeO,

I would love to try the recipes, could you post them please?


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

My fav...roasted cauliflower...I'm watching my fat intake so I just put it on tin foil..use my olive oil mister and mist on olive oil..some kosher salt, fresh ground pepper, 400 degrees...hmmm I watch it but I think 20 min or so.

It's wonderful.

Last weekend I had seared scallops on beet risotto (obviously not watching fat there) with sauteed greens and they served the roasted cauliflower on top...loved it!


----------



## youla (Jun 4, 1999)

MY chef said to me once that I could make him eat cauliflower!!!....cauliflower pakoras in a fragrant batter with poppyseeds,cauliflower with a smoked cheese gratin and to finish some smoked paprika..cauliflower and potatoes in a yogurt and cumin sauce... cauliflower and cashewnut in a thai green curry sauce,and I love a cauiflower salad [raw] in a srong dijonnaise


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear cchiu,

Here's Madhur Jaffrey's recipe:

Cauliflower with potatoes (Gobi Aloo) - Serves 4 to 6

1 large cauliflower (to yield 500 g/18 oz florets)
2-3 medium sized potatoes (225-350 g/8-12 oz), peeled
8 tablespoons vegetable oil
3 medium sized onions (250 g/9 oz), finely chopped
5 cm/2 inch piece of fresh ginger, peeled and cut into very fine slices and then into very fine slivers
2 medium-sized tomatoes, grated or very finely chopped
1/4-1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
½ teaspoon ground turmeric
1 ½ teaspoon Kosher salt
½ teaspoon Punjabi garam masala (recipe follows)
½ teaspoon ground roasted cumin seeds (recipe follows)

Break the cauliflower into medium-sized florets. Cut the potatoes lengthways into roughly 3 pieces to get chunky chips.

Heat the oil in a wok or frying-pan over medium heat. When hot, add the potatoes and fry them until they are medium-brown and just barely cooked through. Remove with a slotted spoon and drain on kitchen paper. Put the florets into the same oil and fry until golden and just barely cooked through. Remove with a slotted spoon and drain on kitchen paper. Remove all but 3 tablespoons of the oil from the wok or frying-pan. Put in the onions and stir until they are light brown. Put in the ginger and continue to stir and fry until the onions are medium-brown. Add the tomatoes and keep frying until they turn soft and darker and the oil seems to separate from the sauce. Add the cayenne pepper, turmeric, coriander and salt. Stir and fry for a minute. Put in the potatoes and florets. Stir to mix gently. Sprinkle a tablespoon of water over the vegetables. Cover. Turn the heat to low and cook gently for 3-5 minutes. Uncover. Add the garam masala and ground roasted cumin seeds. Stir gently to mix and turn off heat.

_Punjabi garam masala_

5 tablespoons coriander seeds
3 tablespoons cumin seeds
2 ½ tablespoons black peppercorns (if you find Tellicherry peppercorns, use that)
2 ½ tablespoons black cardamom seeds
1 ½ teaspoons green cardamom seeds
5 cm/2 inch cinnamon stick
4-5 cloves
About 1/6 nutmeg

Put the coriander and cumin into a cast-iron frying pan over medium heat. Stir until very lightly roasted. Empty on to a plate. Allow them to cool slightly, the put the and the remaining ingredients into a clean coffee grinder and grind as finely as possible. You may need to do this in more than one batch. Store in a tightly lidded jar.

_Ground roasted cumin seeds:_ Put 3-4 tablespoons cumin seeds into a small, heated, cast-iron frying-pan. Keep over medium heat. Stir the cumin until it is a few shades darker and emits a distinct roasted aroma. Grind in a clean coffee grinder and store in a tightly lidded jar.

_Note: This is my VERY favorite dish._


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Go to www.google.com

put in cauliflower.
I got 148.000 recipes in less then 1 second
cc


----------

